# Dedicate one song to your beloved... <3



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello everyone i love this this website and this is my first thread here and like music buzzing my ears all d time  thats why i will give a start with this.

Can you please dedicate a song to your beloved * hubby or wyfie * thanks for your all responses 

Regards


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

that's what love is all about-Michael Bolton...


----------



## Jenny41 (Jan 14, 2012)

'Love is real' by John Lennon- very moving lyrics. We both adore John Lennon's music so this is a fitting choice for my husband.
'.....Love is wanting to be loved'

Love - John Lennon - YouTube


----------



## Texican (Jan 11, 2012)

Picking out songs that remind me of my wife and us is a favorite past time. So it's hard to pick just one....:scratchhead:

Livin' Our Love Song	by Jason Michael Carroll	:smthumbup:

The words and feelings it express's just nail it for us and how we were and are since I met her over 30 years ago.


----------



## speakingforsomemen (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah Heck
John Prine


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My Immortal
Evanesence


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

"Someone Like You" Van Morrison.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I know this thread is in long term success in marriage and we are separated, but I made a playlist on my iPod to "keep my head in the game" towards reconciliation.

For me (what he dedicated to me in the past): Eric Clapton's Wonderful Tonight
For him: Gwen Stefani's The Real Thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Feels Like Home by Randy Newman sung by Linda Ronstadt:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Yy22lxsjimU


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Beloved One - Ben Harper

_"Your heart has a home in mine"_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

STEVE PERRY - Missing You (full) - YouTube


----------



## AquarianPhoenix (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't even gotten married yet (will be on 10/6/12) but my fiance Cody asked me to pick the song that will dance to. Being my favorite artist, Tim McGraw was my first artist choice. After listening to a whole bunch of his songs, I found "All We Ever Find" and just fell in love.

That's definitely the song we will be using for our first dance and after it's all said and done, it will be the one I use when someone asks "What makes you think of her?" As for dedicating it to her? I will definitely get around to it. =] She has always wanted for me to sing a song to her, which I only did once (terribly) when I was drunk(my best friend just got back from Iraq and we hung out and got drunk). I will be recording myself singing it and giving it to her along with something else as a gift on our day.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My Immortal
> Evanesence


I love this song :*


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Texican said:


> Picking out songs that remind me of my wife and us is a favorite past time. So it's hard to pick just one....:scratchhead:
> 
> Livin' Our Love Song	by Jason Michael Carroll	:smthumbup:
> 
> The words and feelings it express's just nail it for us and how we were and are since I met her over 30 years ago.


Maybe ill help you out with one  She will be loved by MAROON 5


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to choose for myself ill choose _Take My Breath Away "Berlin"_ We also chose this for the wedding day song list.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 3 songs that immediately come to mind b/c they were all significant for different moments.

_Boys of Summer_ - Don Henley (This was on the radio when we were making out in the car and I first told her I loved her after dating for 2 months)

_Still the One_ - Shania Twain (our official wedding song)

_Your Everything_ - Keith Urban (my sister sang this beautifully with a guitarist at our wedding also, but not considered our "official" wedding song)


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Bottled Up said:


> I have 3 songs that immediately come to mind b/c they were all significant for different moments.
> 
> _Boys of Summer_ - Don Henley (This was on the radio when we were making out in the car and I first told her I loved her after dating for 2 months)
> 
> ...


"Not Enough Love in the World"

Don Henley


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This has always & forever been the song my husband dedicates to me , as if he was singing it to me>>

CLIMAX BLUES BAND - I LOVE YOU [w/ lyrics] - YouTube

I consider the most fitting song for "us" >>

I Could Not Ask For More - Edwin McCain (Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## candiceh (Jan 11, 2012)

CMT : Videos : Martina McBride : I Just Call You Mine


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mishka Shubaly - Let's Raise A Glass - YouTube


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

LeAnn Rimes - You Light Up My Life - YouTube

_So many nights, I'd sit by my window,
Waiting for someone to sing me his song.
So many dreams, I kept deep inside me, 
Alone in the dark, now you've come along. 

And you light up my life,
You give me hope, to carry on.
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song. 

Rollin' at sea, adrift on the waters
Could it be finally, I'm turning for home
Finally a chance to say, "Hey, I Love You"
Never again to be all alone. 

And you light up my life,
You give me hope, to carry on.
You light up my days 
And fill my nights with song. 

You, You light up my life
You give me hope to carry on
You light up my days
And fill my nights with song
It can't be wrong, when it feels so right

Cause you, you light up my life_


* Thanks, Mr. Enchantment. Je t'aime. I would be lost without you.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Our song is Beautiful Mess by Dimond Rio.

The song has fit us from the start. I love the words in this song and the put salt in my coffee....yes I did that from being so tired after being on the phone with him all night and having to go to work.

Hey this just made me recall the good moments in the past......kind of nice.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

There could be no song that would express my love and devotion to the man I married more than this one......He made me stand tall...He held me together....He is the reason that the Sun shines and that I am not afraid of the dark....He is my soulmate....My song by Anne Murray:....

Anne Murray - You Needed Me - YouTube


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

the song that comes to mind is...

keane--somewhere only we know. we like it because it always reminds us that we are in this together, against the world, and we are always sneaking off to find our little paradise.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> LeAnn Rimes - You Light Up My Life - YouTube
> 
> _So many nights, I'd sit by my window,
> Waiting for someone to sing me his song.
> ...


Loved the song and i do have that in my wedding collection... thanks Enchantment


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys will *Only time* by Enya would be perfect on the reception day? i love it


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Conrad said:


> "Not Enough Love in the World"
> 
> Don Henley


Seriously though, I don't think Don Henley knows how to make a bad song. All his tracks are gold.


----------



## datingopinionz (Jan 28, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My Immortal - Evanesence


This song is horribly intense, really touching one.

Also try this, listen to this on a little loud voice. This one has the best lyrics ever IMO.
Moulin Rouge - Come What May - YouTube


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

datingopinionz said:


> This song is horribly intense, really touching one.
> 
> Also try this, listen to this on a little loud voice. This one has the best lyrics ever IMO.
> Moulin Rouge - Come What May - YouTube


i watch the movie just for that--well that and other--song.

and my husband is creeped out by "like a virgin"...it cracks me up, and sometimes i will watch it when hes home, just to make him watch that part...baw-ha-ha-a..


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

"Our" song

Endless Love - L. Richie/D. Ross
Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie - YouTube


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

My Destiny - Jim Brickman (with lyrcs) - YouTube

we love this song and never forget to hold each other whenever we hear this


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thewife said:


> My Destiny - Jim Brickman (with lyrcs) - YouTube
> 
> we love this song and never forget to hold each other whenever we hear this


My Baby loves this song :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

'In Defense of Humans', by Fugazi.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Runs like Dog said:


> Mishka Shubaly - Let's Raise A Glass - YouTube


cool song my friend was asking for a song like this, now i can send it to her


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Bryan Adams 'Heaven' ...


----------



## Heavyhearted (Feb 11, 2012)

For my wife:

"Bang Your Head" Quiet Riot

Believe me, it's fitting.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Heaven by Bryan Adams.


----------



## frazaled (Jan 20, 2012)

ours is I'll be loveing you forever by new kids on the block.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

On this day song by David Pomeranz Love this song and choosen for the wedding day as well


----------



## MickeyD (Feb 19, 2012)

You Don't Even Know Who I am - Patty Loveless
Patty Loveless - You Don't Even Know Who I Am 1995 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazed by Lonestar. The acoustic version.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hide and Seek- Immogen Heap


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

strange kinda woman, by deep purple


----------



## Dar-li (Mar 14, 2012)

Snow, The Informer


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Push the Little Daisy's by Ween 

Ween Push th' little daisies - YouTube


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

My last post was just a joke. It's a song hubby and I laugh at because it is so bad. I thought I would share it via a youtube link to give some of you a giggle.

Seriously, one song does come to mind to dedicate to my husband, and this one is certainly NO JOKE. :absolut:

Suicide Solution - Ozzy Osbourne
:absolut:
Wine is fine, but whiskey's quicker
Suicide is slow with liqueur
Take a bottle, drown your sorrows
Then it floods away tomorrows
Away tomorrows

Evil thoughts and evil doings
Cold, alone you hang in ruins
Thought that you'd escape the reaper
You can't escape the master keeper

'Cos you feel life's unreal, and you're living a lie
Such a shame, who's to blame, and you're wondering why
Then you ask from your cask, is there life after birth
What you saw can mean hell on this earth
Hell on this earth

Now you live inside a bottle
The reaper's travelling at full throttle
It's catching you, but you don't see
The reaper's you, and the reaper is me

Breaking laws, knocking doors
But there's no one at home
Made your bed, rest your head
But you lie there and moan
Where to hide, suicide is the only way out
Don't you know what it's really about

Wine is fine, but whiskey's quicker
Suicide is slow with liqueur
Take a bottle, drown your sorrows
Then it floods away tomorrows


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I dont want to taint this thread... ill pass


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

But first a detour:

When my marriage was self-destructing due to my wife's polyamouius awakening, a portion of it played out in front of an online audience. One day I posted this to my blog for everyone to see:


"Doing The Unstuck" - The Cure

it's a perfect day for letting go
for setting fire to bridges
boats
and other dreary worlds you know
let's get happy!
it's a perfect day for making out
to wake up with a smile without a doubt
to burst grin giggle bliss skip jump and sing and shout
let's get happy!

but it's much to late you say
for doing this now
we should have done it then
well it just goes to show
how wrong you can be
and how you really should know
that it's never too late
to get up and go

it's a perfect day for kiss and swell
for rip-zipping button-popping kiss and well...
there's loads of other stuff can make you yell
let's get happy!
it's a perfect day for doing the unstuck
for dancing like you can't hear the beat
and you don't give a further thought
to things like feet
let's get happy!

but it's much too late you say
for doing this now
we should have done it then
well it just goes to show
how wrong you can be
and how you really should know
that it's never to late
to get up and go

kick out the gloom
kick out the blues
tear out the pages with all the bad news
pull down the mirrors and pull down the walls
tear up the stairs and tear up the floors
oh just burn down the house!
burn down the street!
turn everything red and the beat is complete
with the sound of your world
going up in fire
it's a perfect day to throw back your head
and kiss it all goodbye

it's a perfect day for getting old
forgetting all your worries
life
and everything that makes you cry
let's get happy!
it's a perfect day for dreams come true
for thinking big
and doing anything you want to do
let's get happy!

but it's much to late you say
for doing this now
we should have done it then
well it just goes to show
how wrong you can be
and how you really should know
that it's never too late
to get up and go

kick out the gloom
kick out the blues
tear out the pages with all the bad news
pull down the mirrors and pull down the walls
tear up the stairs and tear up the floors
oh just burn down the house!
burn down the street!
turn everything red and the dream is complete
with the sound of your world
going up in fire
it's a perfect day to throw back your head
and kiss it all goodbye

My ex- was the last to grok the implications of that. :smthumbup: She was totally convinced I didn't have the ba**s to kick her to the curb.


For my fiance, I dedicate this, for reasons that are both obvious and not. Coldplay - "Fix You"


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Love Song said:


> I dont want to taint this thread... ill pass


Taint away. I had trouble thinking of a song because I am a metalhead and heavy metal is scarce on love songs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm Sexy and I Know it--- LMFAO.


It's totally our song right now.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dar-li (Mar 14, 2012)

the real love needs clean ambient and distance
Lonely Monday - Snow


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

Amanda by Boston & Love of a lifetime by firehouse


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Amazed by Lonestar. The acoustic version.


Oh wow! My husband and I had a different song that we called "Ours"... but the very first song we ever danced to was Amazed by Lonestar...and it was at my cousin's reception. My cousin got married the day after we did. We got married at the courthouse. So, Amazed has truly been our song ever since. Tho, many others fit us as well. 

For instance:
From This Moment On by Shania Twain and Bryan White (NOT any other versions)
You're Still the One by Shania
God Gave Me You by Dave Barnes (not Blake Shelton)
I Won't Let Go by Rascal Flatts
I Won't Give Up by Jason Mraz
Can't Take My Eyes Off You by Lady Antebellum
I Wanna Grow Old With You by Westlife


Yep, I got a lot lol


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

Cant stop lovin you- Van Halen


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

From 1970, a classic oldie by a one-hit wonder group named "Steam" - 

*NAA NAA NAA NAA
NAA NAA NAA NAA
HEY HEY HEY
GOODBYE!!!!*:lol:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a newer song i guess but its a great song imo.. so im dedicating this one to my hubby since it's exactly how i feel about him.  

Selena Gomez & The Scene - Love You Like A Love Song - YouTube


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Gaia this one is mine to you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0UqmcxPl5I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

thegatewalker said:


> Gaia this one is mine to you Gym Class Heroes - Stereo Hearts ft. Adam Levine - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::smthumbup: Got to copy and paste it to browser..


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

And of course as soon as i say this.. it shows as a link when i quote you...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Gaia said:


> This is a newer song i guess but its a great song imo.. so im dedicating this one to my hubby since it's exactly how i feel about him.
> 
> Selena Gomez & The Scene - Love You Like A Love Song - YouTube


Imagine a five year old little girl singing this song... my daughter sings it all the time.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Imagine a five year old little girl singing this song... my daughter sings it all the time.


lol i can just about see that too.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

MUSE Can't take my eyes off you Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> MUSE Can't take my eyes off you Lyrics - YouTube


This song now reminds me of the mask 2 every time i hear it... lol.


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

Never say goodbye- Bon Jovi


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

One moment in time- Whitney Houston...... love it


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

Can you feel the love tonight- Elton John


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

Making Love out of nothing at all- Air Supply :smthumbup: to this one


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Gaia said:


> This song now reminds me of the mask 2 every time i hear it... lol.


I've never seen that 

Here is another one that I like for my guy
Muse - Undisclosed Desires [LYRICS] - YouTube


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

To east coast girl ,,,,,,betcha by golly wow


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meredith Brooks - B--ch

xD


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

God gave me you-Blake shelton


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

blame it on my girly time, but this hasn't left my head for a few days.

Pink- Who Knew-Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

Hey there Delilah- Plain White


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Nights in White Satin


----------



## grenville (Sep 21, 2011)

For the wife I'm currently breaking up with, '50 Ways to Leave Your Lover' by Paul Simon. For the wife I wanted her to be, Kathleen by Josh Ritter:



> all the other girls here are stars—you are the Northern Lights
> they try to shine in through your curtains—you’re too close and too bright
> they try and they try but everything that they do
> is the ghost of a trace of a pale imitation of you


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Come Away With Me ~ Nora Jones


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

N&B said:


> Hey there Delilah- Plain White


Love this one!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

A classic by the late, great Warren Zevon:

SEND LAWYERS, GUNS AND MONEY.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Come Away With Me ~ Nora Jones


She has such a sexy voice... and I don't say that about many female singers.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Sanctified - YouTube


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

_*Angels*_ - Robin Thicke


All the things I've done before this
They don't mean a thing
And all the words spoken before this
Won't be said again
Suddenly so much of me has
No need to pretend
'Cause there's nothing like the truth
To bring her back to you
And everyone Ive met before this
Ain't seen me with you

Angel, angel, angel
Angel, my angel, my angel

You're the only one who knows what I go through
Sometimes you even feel it more than me, baby
And I don't know how I ever got by without you
There's nothing like the truth
When you've got nothing left to lose
And every night I thank the universe that I found you

Angel, my angel, my angel

And I don't have to wonder
What the world thinks about me
I know you're in my corner
You're always surrounding me
With your love

And if we all explode
See we would never know
But I just hope the pieces of my soul
Reach out to you, to find my angel

My angel, my angel
Angels, my angel
My angel


----------



## JohnCarter (May 21, 2012)

The legendary Al Green - I'm So Tired of Being Alone
I'm So Tired of Being Alone Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Floret (Apr 29, 2012)

*Mel Carter - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me*

Hold me, hold me
Never let me go until you've told me, told me
What I want to know and then just hold me, hold me
Make me tell you I'm in love with you

Thrill me (thrill me), thrill me (thrill me)
Walk me down the lane where shadows
Will be (will be) will be (will be)
Hiding lovers just the same as we'll be, we'll be
When you make me tell you I love you

Kiss me (kiss me), kiss me (kiss me)
And when you do, I'll know that you will
Miss me (miss me), miss me (miss me)
If we ever say, adieu
So kiss me, kiss me
Make me tell you I'm in love with you


----------



## DennisM (May 21, 2012)

gentlemen, i have the song for you that will put her in tears, (the good kind) and I am willing to bet it will blow anything ya ever heard before away.... when I gave it to Booey, my (ex) wife, i burned just that song alone onto a disc, made a label on the computer for it, with a heart and happy V day, thats what i gave her for valentines day. gave it in the morning before she left to something with her sister where she had to get all dressed up, make up, the whole deal. she called me 20-30 mins. after she left cussing me out in tears because I had made her cry and screw up all her make up, then told me how much she loved "her" song, I still cry at times listening to it, so here it is...... International You Day by Tony Sly
Now, there is a catch... there are two versions, both by the same guy, you want the acoustic version!!! the other is well get you the WTH look, the acoustic, I garauntee will get you hugs n kisses, you fav. dinner for a week, laid, the whole deal I promise you!!! it is on youtube, check it out, and remember ACOUSTIC VERSION!!! that was International You Day by Tony Sly now would totally appreciate help on where I shoul be looking on this site for help keeping my epic love alive, when we just cant seem to get it together


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

DennisM said:


> gentlemen, i have the song for you that will put her in tears, (the good kind) and I am willing to bet it will blow anything ya ever heard before away.... when I gave it to Booey, my (ex) wife, i burned just that song alone onto a disc, made a label on the computer for it, with a heart and happy V day, thats what i gave her for valentines day. gave it in the morning before she left to something with her sister where she had to get all dressed up, make up, the whole deal. she called me 20-30 mins. after she left cussing me out in tears because I had made her cry and screw up all her make up, then told me how much she loved "her" song, I still cry at times listening to it, so here it is...... International You Day by Tony Sly
> Now, there is a catch... there are two versions, both by the same guy, you want the acoustic version!!! the other is well get you the WTH look, the acoustic, I garauntee will get you hugs n kisses, you fav. dinner for a week, laid, the whole deal I promise you!!! it is on youtube, check it out, and remember ACOUSTIC VERSION!!! that was International You Day by Tony Sly now would totally appreciate help on where I shoul be looking on this site for help keeping my epic love alive, when we just cant seem to get it together


I had to check it out myself... you were right... started tearing up as soon as I started listening. But you know what? It works both ways. Some men would tear up, too.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

DennisM said:


> gentlemen, i have the song for you that will put her in tears, (the good kind) and I am willing to bet it will blow anything ya ever heard before away.... when I gave it to Booey, my (ex) wife, i burned just that song alone onto a disc, made a label on the computer for it, with a heart and happy V day, thats what i gave her for valentines day. gave it in the morning before she left to something with her sister where she had to get all dressed up, make up, the whole deal. she called me 20-30 mins. after she left cussing me out in tears because I had made her cry and screw up all her make up, then told me how much she loved "her" song, I still cry at times listening to it, so here it is...... International You Day by Tony Sly
> Now, there is a catch... there are two versions, both by the same guy, you want the acoustic version!!!


It's alright. The lyric is simple, and clear. Sounds like a great song to dedicate to a spouse that you've not told enough that you love them, that they make you feel whole.


----------



## N&B (May 16, 2012)

I dont wanna live without your love - Chicago


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

For me to my stb husband it is Lady Antebellums... When you got a good thing. Fits us to a T and every time I hear I get the most wonderful feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pyramid Song, by Radiohead.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Eva Cassidy's I Know You by Heart:

Eva Cassidy - I Know You By Heart - YouTube


----------



## BlindSide (Sep 12, 2011)

KT Tunstall- Universe and U


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Game Of Love - Santana ft. Michelle Branch.

Michelle Branch & Santana "The Game of Love" Official Video - YouTube

"....It just takes a little bit of this, a little bit of that
It started with a kiss
Now we're up to bat
A little bit of laughs, a little bit of pain
I'm telling you my babe
It's all in the game of love
It's all in this game of love......."


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Aretha Franklin - I Ever I Would Leave You - YouTube


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Janis Ian - Love Is Blind - YouTube

Love is blind.
Love is only sorrow.
Love is no tomorrow
Since you went away.

Love is blind.
How well I remember
In the heat of summer pleasure,
Winter fades.

How long will it take
Before I can't remember
Memories I should forget?
I've been burning
Since the day we met.

Love is blind.
Love is without mercy.
Love is, "Now you've hurt me.
Now you've gone away."

Love is blind.
Love is no horizon.
And I'm slowly dyin'
Here in yesterday.

In the morning
Waken to the sound of weeping.
Someone else should weep for me.
Now it's over,
Lover, let me be.

Love is blind
Love is your caress.
Love is tenderness
And momentary pain.

Love is blind.
How well I remember,
In the heat of summer pleasure,
Winter fades.


----------



## pmiller (Jun 2, 2012)

Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You

Yea, I know... most of yours are happy songs.. this one just makes so much sense to me right now..lol


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

pmiller said:


> Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You
> 
> Yea, I know... most of yours are happy songs.. this one just makes so much sense to me right now..lol


LOL Been there!


----------



## babydollnewly (May 19, 2011)

1+1 beyonce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Encore DT (May 29, 2012)

Time of My Life by David Cook (we danced our "first dance" to this song)


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Can I pick three??

All Along
The Dance
Thank You for Loving Me.


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

Noel1987 said:


> Hello everyone i love this this website and this is my first thread here and like music buzzing my ears all d time  thats why i will give a start with this.
> 
> Can you please dedicate a song to your beloved * hubby or wyfie * thanks for your all responses
> 
> Regards




Gnarls Barkley - Crazy


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

Great Expectations by Elbow. Played at our wedding. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

Love You To Death by Type O Negative, we always put this song on our sex playlist  It's such a sexy song!!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Unchained Melody


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

This Boy I need you The Beatles


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Guns N' Roses-Used to Love Her - YouTube

(But I had to kill her)


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Should i stay Gabriell David tennent Blackpool


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Shania Twain - Still The One.

Shania Twain - You're Still The One - YouTube


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Two songs 

Brown eyed girl, van Morrison 
And
She drives me crazy, fine young cannibals


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is the perfect song for her:
B--ch - Meredith Brooks

***** - Meredith Brooks (with lyrics) - YouTube

Damn right she's my hell, and my dream, and nothing in between alright!!! lol

For fun we used to laugh too and she said this can be my theme song lol:
CHRIS FRANKLIN - BLOKE (2000) - YouTube


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

we have a few... 

this one is in hindi... he sang this to me on one of our first nights together... still gives me chills sometimes..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6PewkHDEOU

this one's also in hindi.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=zmLp3PC71vE

for us english speakers... this live in london version is really good. jason mraz - i wont give up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBDmUqp0JTU

joshua radin - winter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHlf08yTPiU


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Shania Twain - Still The One.
> 
> Shania Twain - You're Still The One - YouTube


Not a big Shania fan, but this song has extra special meaning as my wife used the lyrics in part of her vows:

Shania Twain - From This Moment On - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

pmiller said:


> Three Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You
> 
> Yea, I know... most of yours are happy songs.. this one just makes so much sense to me right now..lol


Definitely playing this song on next makeup sex session


----------

